# Naruto x Hinata Comic



## Izumi (May 15, 2009)

deviantART

a little comic I made a month ago. About NarutoxHinata.
Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Kage (May 15, 2009)

aww cute chibi's!


----------



## Elle (May 15, 2009)

Very cute chibi drawings - nice job XD.


----------



## Izumi (May 16, 2009)

kageneko said:


> aww cute chibi's!





Elle said:


> Very cute chibi drawings - nice job XD.



Thank you!


----------



## Red_Blueberry (May 16, 2009)

Looks sweet  
Sweet story ^^ 
More


----------



## Rinme (May 16, 2009)

Cute comic 
I like it pek


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 16, 2009)

thats very cute. nice job


----------



## Izumi (May 16, 2009)

Red_Blueberry said:


> Looks sweet
> Sweet story ^^
> More



Thank you! 
and will do. 



Rinme said:


> Cute comic
> I like it pek



thanks.


----------



## Fay (May 16, 2009)

Awww!

It's really cute, very NaruHinaish XD!


----------



## Kathutet (May 16, 2009)

Cute artwork 
Fav'd & watched.


----------



## Izumi (May 16, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> thats very cute. nice job



saaank you!  



Fay said:


> Awww!
> 
> It's really cute, very NaruHinaish XD!



why of course. 
it's NaruxHina! 



Kenneth said:


> Cute artwork
> Fav'd & watched.



o rly?
thank you so much. 
pek


----------



## RyuKen-O (May 16, 2009)

Wow, very cute!


----------



## Sunabozu (May 16, 2009)

Yes, they're cute and i like NaruHina too ...


----------



## UchihaBlossom (May 16, 2009)

so cute.


----------

